# What happens when a TEC overheats? Look inside to see.



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I had the TEC/water cooling, E4300, and eVGA 680i A1 up and running for all of a day. Didn't even get to overclock.

First, the explanation. I recently purchased d44ve's whole TEC setup, E4300, and the 680i, all for $400. As shown here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36599

Well, after receiving it, and during setup, I spilled some Fuid XP into the Meanwell PSU. It took a little while, but I got it up and running again. Finally got it all put together and running last night. With one hitch, I didn't have a relay kit for the aux psu, so it was plugged directly into my power strip.

The Meanwell runs both pumps and the TEC, but the fans run on the main psu. I ordered a relay kit last night, to be on the safe side. I figured I would run it sans relay, until the kit arrived. I would just be careful to remember to shut off the power to the surge protector, whenever I shut down the computer. As I was about to find out, there was a major hole in my theory.

Earlier today, I fired it all up, and started my Windows updates. I then left to run some errands, leaving the computer to do it's thing. Well, apparently, the power went out while I was gone. It also returned, before I did. You're probably thinking, "what's the big deal?". Well, the computer was off, but the power strip's switch was still on. Meaning the Meanwell, and thus the TEC and pumps fired back up, but not the rad fans. Apparently, a 3x120mm rad cannot cool a 245W TEC passively.

I came home to a house filled with acrid smoke. It got so hot, it melted the acrylic top, the insulation around the socket AND the back of the board, the plastic bits of the socket itself, and it made the IHS come off the chip. What you may not be able to see in the photos, is that the cpu socket got so hot, it actually warped into a concave shape. And there are actually blisters in the top layers of the chip's pcb. I should also note, that I had to pry the chip from the socket with a screwdriver.

Also, when the acrylic top's seal let go, it sprayed the entire inside of my computer down with coolant. So my ram and 2900XT could also be dead. I think I might be ok in that respect tho, as there wasn't any power going to the 2900 and ram, due to the computer being off. I pulled apart the 2900 and cleaned it with non-residue contact cleaner, and I'm gonna let it dry for a few days, to be on the safe side.

I would be totally screwed, if my dad didn't offer to let me buy back the DFI and 6000+ combo I sold him. He decided to take the Intel plunge.

Needless to say, I don't think I'm gonna be messing with TEC again. Anyone want to buy a Meanwell 320W psu, and a Swiftech relay kit for it?

Here's the aftermath: (keep in mind, this is after I cleaned a good portion of the mess.)


----------



## DOM (Aug 24, 2007)

man that sucks hope your 2900 is still okay, so in other words you should of waited for the relay kit ?


----------



## rick22 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rma The Intel Chip-RMA The Motherboard And Give The Rest To Goodwill And Then Yell   F U C K I Need To Buy More Water Cooling Parts..


----------



## savillm (Aug 24, 2007)

bad luck man!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 24, 2007)

rick22 said:


> Rma The Intel Chip-RMA The Motherboard And Give The Rest To Goodwill And Then Yell   F U C K I Need To Buy More Water Cooling Parts..



I would love to see the look on the RMA deptartments face when they opened the box to see that...

Sorry about your loss bro, but it was a good learning curve thats for sure...

Don't let is scare you away though, go buy another tec and get straight back into in man, its like falling off your bike when your a kid....  you gotta get back on...

Actually if you hadn't have started thise thread you coulda just told d44ve that is what it came outa the box like.......   haahaaaaa  Jokes fella's


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 24, 2007)

Wowwww man, that sucks, would have been a great setup......


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 24, 2007)

*shudders*. TEC FTL!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> man that sucks hope your 2900 is still okay, so in other words you should of waited for the relay kit ?


Exactly.

Or, alternatively, I should've not been too lazy to dig thru my house to find the soldering iron, so that I could wire the rad fans to the aux psu as well.

Had I either A.) Waited for the relay kit, B.) wired the entire cooling system to the aux psu, including the rad fans, or C.) not left a compromised build unsupervised, the TEC never would've overheated.

Moral of the story? An age old classic - Haste makes waste.


----------



## hat (Aug 24, 2007)

The CPU... she is dead? Oh man what a waste of hardware. That blows


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

hat said:


> The CPU... she is dead? Oh man what a waste of hardware. That blows


I'm assuming it's dead. It got so hot it's blistered and warped. I don't have another Core 2 capable board to test it tho.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2007)

wow i can smell it from here!


----------



## hat (Aug 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'm assuming it's dead. It got so hot it's blistered and warped. I don't have another Core 2 capable board to test it tho.


Sell it here on TPU for free, you pay shipping


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow i can smell it from here!


Unfortunately. I'm gonna be smelling it in my house for a couple of days, at least. It smells so bad, it's giving me a headache.


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 24, 2007)

Wile E, the next system you build, make sure you do none of these:

1. Cheap out on the CPU and overclock to a huge extent
2. Attempt to get the most performance-when its totally redundant anyway to have that much
3. Use cooling which poses a risk.

Im Just saying, you have voided all your warranty for all the parts using the TEC and the TEC frying. Honestly, next system you make, try not to overclock...stock performance is enough anyway in terms of practicality. Keep the next build you make SAFE.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Wile E, the next system you build, make sure you do none of these:
> 
> 1. Cheap out on the CPU and overclock to a huge extent
> 2. Attempt to get the most performance-when its totally redundant anyway to have that much
> ...


Well, I got everything for $400. The TEC, cooling, cpu, and mobo.

And despite my setbacks, I will never stop overclocking. It's what I like to do. I never claimed to do things because it's practical. I do it because it's my hobby.

I do the same thing with cars. I modify cheaper cars to make them as fast or faster than more expensive cars. I've blown up my share of those making silly mistakes, too. That usually proves to be even more expensive than blowing up a computer. But I still persevere.

This was my first forray into TEC cooling, and *I* screwed it up big time. It wasn't the cooling system's fault. I didn't take the necessary precautions for using a cooling setup such as this.


----------



## reueljoab (Aug 24, 2007)

you really screwed it up man... i feel sorry for you. just make sure you won't commit the same mistake twice... hehehe... i also screwed up before... but not as bad as this one...


----------



## Tau (Aug 24, 2007)

ill take the CPU ill paypal you the shipping amount  (im seriouse)


----------



## xnox202 (Aug 24, 2007)

man that's sick. hope you'll find better luck with.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

So, what do you think guys, buy another TEC and TEC block, waterproof my DFI mobo, and try TEC on my X2 6000+ instead? Or go in a completely different direction?

I'm kicking the idea around.

The other alternative I can think of is, go with just water for now, then next year, buy phase with my tax return.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2007)

Really sorry, I know when I just fried my 7900GT by overvolting it too much and when I dropped my brand new 4000+ on a hard floor and it bent most of the pins that I was seriously gutted, you must be beyond yourself with grief!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 24, 2007)

Im gutted for you Wile E m8


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> So, what do you think guys, buy another TEC and TEC block, waterproof my DFI mobo, and try TEC on my X2 6000+ instead? Or go in a completely different direction?
> 
> I'm kicking the idea around.
> 
> The other alternative I can think of is, go with just water for now, then next year, buy phase with my tax return.



I say "Why not!?!" Would be fun to see what you can get out of your 6000+ with TEC cooling! I for one would be interested in the results!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW JUST WOW.

What is the old lady saying?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2007)

same thing happened with my old rig, the custom pelt block metled clean off the mobo, melted my transparent acrylic case, killed my mobo and an x800 card, tho strangely, my prescott survived! LOL


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> *shudders*. TEC FTL!



lol, no, do it right and TEC 4TW!!

Edit: sorry bout ur loss tho, but being honest NEVER PASSIVE COOL A PELTIER!!!! I have 2 120mm rads cooling mine quite nicely, but no way on earth would i passive cool it unless it was a seriously seriously large rad. I cooled an old 80W graphics card pelt on my x800 years back passivly but that was ok since its low wattage, but i activly cool my rads and they still get rather hot


----------



## t_ski (Aug 24, 2007)

Imagine if the CPU still works - Probably will cool even better now that it's lidless


----------



## average.. (Aug 24, 2007)

ouch, if it happend to me i would have beat myself up so badly i'd be eating thru a tube...

then i would try it all over again.. ;-)


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 24, 2007)

Eeek, scary, it made me remember my old 500mhz k series amd chip, was oced and forgot to place thermal grease on and plug the hsf on power.. Melted off it's socket lol, but it never made me quit the hobby  it taught me well, hope goes the same for you, experience is the best teacher, whether good or bad  good luck to you mate, wish your Vcard is all well


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man that just sucks!!  Damned power supply company's,just send it to them and say look what you done to my f'ing computer when you switched the power back on.

Feel bad for you because you had the balls to go for it and it went to shit.I had thought of getting a TEC with my Swiftech setup but just chickened out in the end.

Nice to hear it hasn't put you off,because that would dishearten any OC'er.

Hope you can salvage your RAM and card and all is not lost.


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 24, 2007)

Solution 1:You should run everything on the primary PSU. If it wasn't capable of running all that at once then you should just buy a 1200W one. You wouldn't have any problems if you did it that way.

Solution 2:You should mod your secondary PSU to start by your Primary's 12V line. So whenever your Primary PSU is turned on, your secondary PSU will automatically start too.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Solution 1:You should run everything on the primary PSU. If it wasn't capable of running all that at once then you should just buy a 1200W one. You wouldn't have any problems if you did it that way.
> 
> Solution 2:You should mod your secondary PSU to start by your Primary's 12V line. So whenever your Primary PSU is turned on, your secondary PSU will automatically start too.



1) no, dont run it on the same line, keep to the dedicated peltier powersupply, i use a meanwell

2) its called a relay kit, i use it to start my meanwell supply the same time my PSU starts up etc


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 24, 2007)

Condolences...  If there's any homeowers or renters insurance, you might be able to make a claim, but the dedutcables are ususally in the range of $250 or $500.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

I had a similar setup to you before, however I set my BIOS to automatically start the computer back up in the event of a power loss(and I had a relay kit ).


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 24, 2007)

onoes wile e!
what have you done?!
I leave the country for a few days and look what you go and do!!!
damn impatience to hell!!!


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldnt recommend TEC cooling. I have damaged alota hardware in the past 5 years from my tec system. Better to invest into a good water or air system imo.



mandelore said:


> 1) no, dont run it on the same line, keep to the dedicated peltier powersupply, i use a meanwell



Yea everything should run off the TEC PSU; Pumps, fans, and tec.



mandelore said:


> 2) its called a relay kit, i use it to start my meanwell supply the same time my PSU starts up etc



I really dont see how this relay works....Normally you turn on the cooling system, let the cold plate get down in temp, then switch on the computer. If you computer starts up before your tec cools the CPU down, then you arent overclocking far enough to need the TEC cooler.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2007)

FR@NK said:


> I wouldnt recommend TEC cooling. I have damaged alota hardware in the past 5 years from my tec system. Better to invest into a good water or air system imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been Peltier ( TEC ) cooling for many many many years, so i know exactly what i am talking about. You dont need to pre cool the pelt cold plate, the heat pump effect starts immediatly, and removes heat thusly, just like any watercooling setup (apart from it only removes specific Tdelta values of heat) HAving the pelt powerred immediatly upon system startup is not only safe, but is hassle free, sensible and down right reccomended. Its even shown of swiftnets website for swiftech who make and sell peltier waterblocks.

you only damage stuff with TEC's if you are 

1) Inexperienced, which is unfortunatly the case here  ( keep trying tho!! )

2)stupid (TEC cooling, if done correctly, is safe, VERY effective and far superior to watercooling )

FR@NK, just FYI my cpu runs at -14C idle when overclocked to 3GHz, and thats over 150W heat output


----------



## Grings (Aug 24, 2007)

my condolences, but at least you have a good rig to fall back on, imagine doing that to your only rig  i think i'd commit suicide in those circumstances


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2007)

Grings said:


> my condolences, but at least you have a good rig to fall back on, imagine doing that to your only rig  i think i'd commit suicide in those circumstances



i have to say, when i woke up one morning to find my case half melted, my blocks anodisation vaporised off, mobo trashed, fluid everywhere, x800 fried.. i could have seriously blew my top, as it was my only rig, i spent the following 4 months without a computer, having to then rely upon my sisters pc which only had a geforce 5600 in 

tho my upgrade from that was to a new system, AMD sandy 4000+, x1900xtx etc

was a harsh lesson


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 24, 2007)

mandelore said:


> I have been Peltier ( TEC ) cooling for many many many years, so i know exactly what i am talking about. You dont need to pre cool the pelt cold plate, the heat pump effect starts immediatly, and removes heat thusly, just like any watercooling setup (apart from it only removes specific Tdelta values of heat) HAving the pelt powerred immediatly upon system startup is not only safe, but is hassle free, sensible and down right reccomended. Its even shown of swiftnets website for swiftech who make and sell peltier waterblocks.
> 
> you only damage stuff with TEC's if you are
> 
> ...



hehe no offense m8

I'm just saying that your system more then likely isnt overclocked far enough to need a tec if it starts up at the same time as the tec. And YES it does take time for the cold plate to reach sub zero temps. Even with the system off the pelt takes afew secs to cool down the massive block of copper on top of the CPU, then abit more to cool the processor and socket and even the PCB of the board around the socket.

So when you hit that switch and turn on your PC, right then your CPU isnt at -14C. So more then likely you dont need -14C to be stable at 3Ghz.

I can see why switech recommends using a relay setup in such a way. Its very safe but will limit your max overclock.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2007)

well.. bios and the initial few seconds are not particularly cpu demanding, so i really dont think it matters tbh, even if i booted into windows under a smaller oc, it makes no difference. I took my old prescott to over 4ghz on a tec, and that was what was maximally acheived via windows, booted up just fine that way too


----------



## Frogger (Aug 24, 2007)

*THAT JUST F'KN SUCKS* 
don't beat youself up TOO much Wille ....at least the house didn't burn down.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> So, what do you think guys, buy another TEC and TEC block, waterproof my DFI mobo, and try TEC on my X2 6000+ instead? Or go in a completely different direction?
> 
> I'm kicking the idea around.
> 
> The other alternative I can think of is, go with just water for now, then next year, buy phase with my tax return.



If you are like me and it sounds like you are ..."you are a pure overclocker"..."you only really game cuz in reality your overclocking rig is a gaming rig".. "you are more often than not in your bios testing some tweaks" .. " you will most times spend more time benching than gaming" ...well if this is you and I think it may be , then I would advise buying a vapochill ..they have different mounting kits for all sockets , they are a bit expensive but you will love your overclocking hobby with more passion with one of the phase-exchange system...I have one and love it ..i can run it 24/7 with no issues at all and have had it on my socket 754 rig for 2 1/2 years with no issues.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2007)

FR@NK said:


> hehe no offense m8
> 
> I'm just saying that your system more then likely isnt overclocked far enough to need a tec if it starts up at the same time as the tec. And YES it does take time for the cold plate to reach sub zero temps. Even with the system off the pelt takes afew secs to cool down the massive block of copper on top of the CPU, then abit more to cool the processor and socket and even the PCB of the board around the socket.
> 
> ...



Yes, it does take time for the TEC to cool down, but it also takes time for the processor to heat up, the two happen at pretty much the same speed(the TEC actually cools down faster than the CPU heats up), which is why it is perfectly fine for the TEC to start at the same times as the rest of the computer.

The idle temp of -14C, while impressive, doesn't really actually matter.  The important thing is what the TEC is doing for the processor under load, because that is when the processor is going to show its instability.


----------



## rick22 (Aug 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Wile E, the next system you build, make sure you do none of these:
> 
> 1. Cheap out on the CPU and overclock to a huge extent
> 2. Attempt to get the most performance-when its totally redundant anyway to have that much
> ...




Wow i didn't know you were his dad cuz why in fucking hell would   YOU    tell him what to do.
your not god.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Wile E, the next system you build, make sure you do none of these:
> 
> 1. Cheap out on the CPU and overclock to a huge extent
> 2. Attempt to get the most performance-when its totally redundant anyway to have that much
> ...



Stock performance is not enough for all situations, and not everyone has large amounts of money laying around they can use to buy high performance parts with, which is why overclocking is a must.  All cooling poses a risk, it is just a matter of how much that is the issue, some people are willing to accept more risk for more performance.



rick22 said:


> Wow i didn't know you were his dad cuz why in fucking hell would   YOU    tell him what to do.
> your not god.....



You have to excuse TK, he likes to think his way is the only way and feels that he needs to tell everyone what to do.


----------



## rick22 (Aug 24, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> You have to excuse TK, he likes to think his way is the only way and feels that he needs to tell everyone what to do.



your right but it's all the time now..he must be TPU's dad on dooty..


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 24, 2007)

what a bummer so much money spent on something. power outages suck thats why they have a back up power thingy AC whatever. could've came in handy :/ but its okay you can rebuild again hopefully ram and gfx card works.

by the way i call first dibs on his watercooling parts


----------



## infrared (Aug 24, 2007)

HOLY S***...



Unlucky dude. Perty impressive mess tho


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> what a bummer so much money spent on something. power outages suck thats why they have a back up power thingy AC whatever. could've came in handy :/ but its okay you can rebuild again hopefully ram and gfx card works.
> 
> by the way i call first dibs on his watercooling parts


No dibs. I'm still using it. I still have my Swiftech Apogee GT to use for the cpu. Only now it will be on a 3x120mm rad. lol.

I'm seriously leaning towards buying a new pelt block, and having another go at it on my 6000+. After all, I have this Meanwell psu sitting here, and a relay kit on the way (ordered before I blew everything up). It seems wasteful to me, not to use it, or to only run a couple of pumps off of it. If I do go for it, I'm pooping the top off of my 6000+.

It all depends on whether or not the 2900XT survived tho. I won't know until early next week at the earliest, as that's when I get my 6000+ and DFI back.


@DRDNA - You hit the nail on the head. I do it for the pure joy of overclocking. And I've pretty much decided that phase is on the top of the list at tax return time. Then I'll throw the pelt on my video card. 


@Everyone -  The biggest mistake I made here was not getting a relay kit, or not running my rad fans off of the Meanwell PSU. Had I done either, I'd still have all of my stuff.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you want to stick with air cooling for awhile now lol. Im sure you could have o/c that cpu to the limits on air cooling ez.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

InfDamarvel said:


> Do you want to stick with air cooling for awhile now lol.


Nope, I think I'm gonna try this again, in the near future. I'm not gonna cower away from it, just because I screwed it up. I'm chalking it up as a learning experience/lesson, and taking my new found knowledge with me, to try it again.


----------



## DOM (Aug 25, 2007)

I might even try this in the near future, also to see if I can get a better OC


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> @DRDNA - You hit the nail on the head. I do it for the pure joy of overclocking. And I've pretty much decided that phase is on the top of the list at tax return time. Then I'll throw the pelt on my video card.



Nice!  I  want  to  do  a set   up  w/pelts  on  these  x1950xtx's or  maybe  my  x1800xt  set  i  have..I'm  using  a vigor  pelt  on   this  FX57  its ok  as  good  as  water  on  a  cool  day...GL
I,m  gonna take  the vapochill  off  the  s754  rig  and  phase  a  c2d  soon..i  didnt  like  the  results  i  recieved  with  my  FX57  though(the  FX57  must  already  be  near  the  limits  as most  dont  get  much over  the  warranty  200MHZ overclock)


----------



## newconroer (Aug 25, 2007)

DrunkenMafia quote:
"Don't let is scare you away though, go buy another tec and get straight back into in man, its like falling off your bike when your a kid.... you gotta get back on..."
/end


Not when you're married man, not when you're married.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

is the RAD and pump(s) still good? That sucks man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

newconroer said:


> DrunkenMafia quote:
> "Don't let is scare you away though, go buy another tec and get straight back into in man, its like falling off your bike when your a kid.... you gotta get back on..."
> /end
> 
> ...



It maybe like falling off a bike when you are a kid but falling off the bike doesn't cost $xxxx to try again unless you break something(arm leg etc.)


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2007)

SO what about the gosh darn CPU? Give it to us for like $10 incl shipping


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

if Intel would RMA it that would be better than selling it for $10.


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah right.
"oh no you used 3rd party cooling no wai, if you used our cooling solution this would have never happened"


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is the RAD and pump(s) still good? That sucks man.


Yeah, rad and pumps are fine.



hat said:


> SO what about the gosh darn CPU? Give it to us for like $10 incl shipping


Sorry hat, I'm gonna keep it. Wanna test it in another board. If it's dead, I'll keep as a reminder of what *NOT* to do.


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2007)

If it lives?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

hat said:


> If it lives?


Wait, what are you asking me?


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2007)

What if the CPU survived, then what will you do with it?
** we get into a lot of 1 on 1 convos lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

I would think he would use it.


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2007)

but will he be ocing... what kind of PC will it be in... etc
the value of it is next to nothing after that incident


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

hat said:


> but will he be ocing... what kind of PC will it be in... etc
> the value of it is next to nothing after that incident


Ahhh, but the lack of the IHS, will make for a better overclock. If it is alive, I'll sell my 6000+ and DFI mobo again, and buy a P35 or X38 board.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

who says that you would have to tell about what happened i would tell because it would look bad on you if you didn't tell.(if you wanted to sell)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> who says that you would have to tell about what happened i would tell because it would look bad on you if you didn't tell.(if you wanted to sell)


If I ever did sell it, I'd post a link to this thread.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

It is good that you wouldn't hide this from anyone that may want it,


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Nope, I think I'm gonna try this again, in the near future. I'm not gonna cower away from it, just because I screwed it up. I'm chalking it up as a learning experience/lesson, and taking my new found knowledge with me, to try it again.



 at least you're not cowering away from it.  But that sucks how the power went out when you were updating and such....just not good luck on your part.  Hope you have better luck in the future *knocks on wood*


----------



## d44ve (Aug 25, 2007)

Holy sh!t..... I cannot believe this.

For those of you saying that he shouldnt be running a TEC setup or that it was poor parts, I can tell you first hand that they were not.

Those were the exact parts I was using to get my e6600 @3.9GHZ.


He made a simple mistake of not checking the temps on first boot and checking the polarity of the TEC to make sure he had the cold side down.

If he would have done either one of those things, this thread would be about how he had a 90% OC rather than a big mess.

I still cant believe it.... that was a lot of work.

Hell, I might even send you another e4300 cause I feel so bad.

I gotta check and see what I have left though


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Holy sh!t..... I cannot believe this.
> 
> For those of you saying that he shouldnt be running a TEC setup or that it was poor parts, I can tell you first hand that they were not.
> 
> ...


WOw d44ve. I wouldn't know how to thank you. 

BTW, The polarity was correct. It idled between -16 and -20c in the bios. I just didn't wire the rad fans to the Meanwell. I was gone for a few hours, and I guess the rad by itself was not enough to keep the TEC cool for an extended period of time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

maybe you should wire the tec pumps and fans all to the Meanwell next time if you can.


----------



## d44ve (Aug 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> WOw d44ve. I wouldn't know how to thank you.
> 
> BTW, The polarity was correct. It idled between -16 and -20c in the bios. I just didn't wire the rad fans to the Meanwell. I was gone for a few hours, and I guess the rad by itself was not enough to keep the TEC cool for an extended period of time.





Oh no way.... that sucks. 

I bet you were good for at least 30 minutes to an hour..... but with no fans, it doesnt take long.


I still cant believe that.


----------



## d44ve (Aug 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe you should wire the tec pumps and fans all to the Meanwell next time if you can.





all the fans were connected together and just needed to be plugged into *ONE* 4 pin molex connecter


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry i don't know shiz about TEC.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

d44ve said:


> all the fans were connected together and just needed to be plugged into *ONE* 4 pin molex connecter


YEah. Unfortunately, I didn't set the BIOS to resume power after a power outage, so they never kicked back on. 

Should've waited for that relay kit to arrive. :shadedshu


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry to read this dude :/ 
Hopefully your C2D isn't so dead  They are warriors lol


----------



## mandelore (Aug 25, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, it does take time for the TEC to cool down, but it also takes time for the processor to heat up, the two happen at pretty much the same speed(the TEC actually cools down faster than the CPU heats up), which is why it is perfectly fine for the TEC to start at the same times as the rest of the computer.
> 
> The idle temp of -14C, while impressive, doesn't really actually matter.  The important thing is what the TEC is doing for the processor under load, because that is when the processor is going to show its instability.



my load temperatures are 22C core0, 11C core1 @ 3ghz witrh voltage bumps


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Ouch plain ouch Wile E.

I hope that 2900 survived!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

since i feel so bad i went and found these if you want to do TEC again the fans wired to the tec cant screw that up

http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-bin/item/13206

they also have a tun of socket 370/7 stuff if anyone wants to go old school


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> since i feel so bad i went and found these if you want to do TEC again the fans wired to the tec cant screw that up
> 
> http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-bin/item/13206
> 
> they also have a tun of socket 370/7 stuff if anyone wants to go old school


Thanks for that link. I at most only have  to buy another TEC block tho. The TEC still works.


----------



## d44ve (Aug 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Thanks for that link. I at most only have  to buy another TEC block tho. The TEC still works.



You should still be able to use the block part, you just need to buy a new top.

I would suggest lapping everything again, just to make sure it didnt warp.

Other than that... unless it melted, the block itself should be fine


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 25, 2007)

what a nightmare, I think I might stop by just to see the carnage for myself!!!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

d44ve said:


> You should still be able to use the block part, you just need to buy a new top.
> 
> I would suggest lapping everything again, just to make sure it didnt warp.
> 
> Other than that... unless it melted, the block itself should be fine


Truth be told, I think you're right. It doesn't even really appear warped. I just don't know how I'm gonna get all the cooked on plastic off of it. lol



nflesher87 said:


> what a nightmare, I think I might stop by just to see the carnage for myself!!!


lol. When do you return from Aruba? (bastard)


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol. When do you return from Aruba? (bastard)



mwahaha, tomorrow  but real late, so basically tm is our last day
been great so far and have ended up even at the craps table ALL WEEK except last night!!! freaking crappy night...lost $300...bought in 100 each time and lost it all each time...table was just cold and kept expecting it to turn but didn't ...got one more night to see if I can recover my losses or even come out ahead so wish me luck everyone!

and let's all wish wile e some luck getting his rig up and running again!!!

p.s. PM me if there's anything you need me to bring to help you get up and running again next week


----------



## JC316 (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn.....that sucks bad. I am real sorry to hear that man. I hate it when I have a brain fart that costs me money.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2007)

is that a burnt cap?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that a burnt cap?


Which picture(s)?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Which picture(s)?



pic 1


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> pic 1


No. It's just covered in melted neoprene.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol, I wouldn't let you near my Bar-B-Q man!






Wile E said:


> Well, I had the TEC/water cooling, E4300, and eVGA 680i A1 up and running for all of a day. Didn't even get to overclock.
> 
> First, the explanation. I recently purchased d44ve's whole TEC setup, E4300, and the 680i, all for $400. As shown here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36599
> 
> ...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

GraveFiller said:


> Lol, I wouldn't let you near my Bar-B-Q man!



 Why not, the food would be done in like 3.2 seconds.


----------



## Frogger (Aug 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I just don't know how I'm gonna get all the cooked on plastic off of it. :



Try putting it in a 400F oven for a while.. plastic will get soft and you should be able to pull it off with pliers


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry to hear Wil E. Im hoping you TEC that 6000. If that thing could hit 4ghz...it would be something else.


----------



## AsGStorm (Aug 27, 2007)

excuse my noobiness, what is a "TEC".
i don't see why you need to wait a week to test the 2900XT. anyway, sorry it happened! but you can't expect to overclock as a hobby without these things happening


----------



## Casheti (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy sh*t that is the 1337'est overheat I've ever seen.

Good job


----------



## niko084 (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy wow.... First time I actually looked at this...

I'm getting close to looking at a TEC setup myself.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Why not, the food would be done in like 3.2 seconds.



LMao...now that i think about it your right!
hahaha.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 28, 2007)

AsGStorm said:


> excuse my noobiness, what is a "TEC".
> i don't see why you need to wait a week to test the 2900XT. anyway, sorry it happened! but you can't expect to overclock as a hobby without these things happening



One side in a tec gets really really cold...you put that on the cpu

Unfortunately the other side gets really really really hot...See post 1 for the aftermath of a TEC with no cooling

Good job wile  at least you admitted it...I took a SERIOUS look at that like 20min after it went up and just couldn't hide that kinda purchase (wife has NOOO clue im on a quad )


----------



## d44ve (Aug 28, 2007)

I still cant believe this....

All that hard work down the tube 

I am still looking around to see if I have an extra e4300..... but it doesnt look good at the moment


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol, why would you have to hide the fact you got a q6600 ???
man, she must bust ur nutz mr....hehaha


 (wife has NOOO clue im on a quad )[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2007)

AsGStorm said:


> excuse my noobiness, what is a "TEC".
> i don't see why you need to wait a week to test the 2900XT. anyway, sorry it happened! but you can't expect to overclock as a hobby without these things happening


I have to wait, because I don't have anything to test it in. lol. All I have laying around are either Macs, or AGP machines. My ECS KA3 MVP is on loan to a friend, or else I would've had that. But, today is the magical day. I get the DFI and 6000+ back today. Wish me luck everyone. lol.


Casheti said:


> Holy sh*t that is the 1337'est overheat I've ever seen.
> 
> Good job


hahahaha! I lol'ed. Thanx, Cash.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I still cant believe this....
> 
> All that hard work down the tube
> 
> I am still looking around to see if I have an extra e4300..... but it doesnt look good at the moment


Even if you don't find anything Dave, I really, REALLY appreciate the effort. 

I can't do much to thank you, so I'm gonna go bump your fs thread(s). lol


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I have to wait, because I don't have anything to test it in. lol. All I have laying around are either Macs, or AGP machines. My ECS KA3 MVP is on loan to a friend, or else I would've had that. But, today is the magical day. I get the DFI and 6000+ back today. Wish me luck everyone. lol.
> hahahaha! I lol'ed. Thanx, Cash.



Good luck man.  How'd the 6000+ overclock last time you had it?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> So, what do you think guys, buy another TEC and TEC block, waterproof my DFI mobo, and try TEC on my X2 6000+ instead? Or go in a completely different direction?
> 
> I'm kicking the idea around.
> 
> The other alternative I can think of is, go with just water for now, then next year, buy phase with my tax return.



It'll probably use less power in the long run if you want phase change 

As for the smell, you do know burnt PCB is... toxic! 


Welcome to the "I will not leave dangerous hardware unattended club".


----------



## JaYp146 (Aug 28, 2007)

This is exactly why I stick to air-cooling.  Low maintenance FTW.

To the OP:  That sucks!  Hate to see a C2D go down like that ...


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 28, 2007)

GraveFiller said:


> Lol, why would you have to hide the fact you got a q6600 ???
> man, she must bust ur nutz mr....hehaha
> 
> 
> (wife has NOOO clue im on a quad )


[/QUOTE]



Cuz i've spent PAST $4,000 in 12 months on PC parts ($1500 in monitors) 

I blame it on TPU!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Good luck man.  How'd the 6000+ overclock last time you had it?


3430 for benches, but that might get better with the 3x120MM rad. Don't know for sure yet.


And good news everyone, the 2900XT checks out fine. Woooot!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2007)

good that the video card works but what about the RAM? Also if it was non-conductive coolant than wouldn't anything it got on be ok if you cleaned it and let dry?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats just brutal.. you should be murdered for the massacar that 680i suffered before finally dying! *weeps for the 680i*


----------



## Grings (Aug 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> 3430 for benches, but that might get better with the 3x120MM rad. Don't know for sure yet.
> 
> 
> And good news everyone, the 2900XT checks out fine. Woooot!!!!



thats good then, i reckon that 4300 would have had a hard time keeping up with that 6000+ anyway


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2007)

I think at stock speeds the C2D would have but overclocked on that kind of cooling the 6000+ wouldn't even have a chance


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good that the video card works but what about the RAM? Also if it was non-conductive coolant than wouldn't anything it got on be ok if you cleaned it and let dry?


Ram checks out fine, too. Posting this from the 6000+ now.


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2007)

You're lucky. You need to find out about that processor though! Cmon man just spend $50 on a capable board. You don't need a high-end board as the 6000+ will be good for a few years and I wouldn't even attemp to OC that 4300 after it had a TEC melt on top of it and a mobo melt under it :/


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2007)

hat said:


> You're lucky. You need to find out about that processor though! Cmon man just spend $50 on a capable board. You don't need a high-end board as the 6000+ will be good for a few years and I wouldn't even attemp to OC that 4300 after it had a TEC melt on top of it and a mobo melt under it :/


lol. Like I said, if I buy a Core 2 board, it will be a good one. And I'll never NOT overclock. lol


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Man that would be super extreme if the Core 2 was still in perfrect working order...that would earn a little more respect for Intel frome me..and as we all know getting respect from me means everything.


----------



## d44ve (Aug 30, 2007)

I *MIGHT* have just gotten a hold of a e4400.

I have to wait till tomorrow to find out


----------



## MarcusTaz (Sep 1, 2007)

To bad man, that's a real shame, but on the brighter side, thank God there was no fire... Wow that got hot!!!


----------



## kardson (Sep 5, 2007)

*HIS X1950pro AGP*

TEC FTW!   -heat inside the case


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 5, 2007)

I soooo hope this doesnt happen to m video cards.

I guess I should run it on the desk before I put them on top of anything.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I soooo hope this doesnt happen to m video cards.
> 
> I guess I should run it on the desk before I put them on top of anything.


Just make sure you wire your rad fans and pumps to the same power source as the TECs. You see what happens when you don't. lol


----------



## GH Z (Sep 10, 2007)

Heh I did this waay back myself, it's a sure fire way to desolder the core if you ever need to


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2007)

GH Z said:


> Heh I did this waay back myself, it's a sure fire way to desolder the core if you ever need to


lol. I feel a little better now.


----------



## d44ve (Sep 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol. I feel a little better now.




Dont worry... just about everyone who has ventured into TEC cooling has made a similair mistake.

Its just that others caught it in time, where you didnt.

I have left the TEC on and the water pump off once..... I didnt know until the top of the waterblock blew off from the pressure and heat of the boiling water!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 11, 2007)

GH Z said:


> Heh I did this waay back myself, it's a sure fire way to desolder the core if you ever need to



scary


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2007)

GH Z said:


> Heh I did this waay back myself, it's a sure fire way to desolder the core if you ever need to
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v31/canny/IMGP0039.jpg



what card is that?


----------



## d44ve (Sep 11, 2007)

cdawall said:


> what card is that?



Its a *Fire*GL

ok ok ok.... cheesy, I know. I couldnt resist!


----------



## Grings (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like a 9700pro


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2007)

lol nice one d44ve...Made me giggle!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 11, 2007)

ok that does it no TEC cooling for me.I was thinking about getting water cooling set up than putting a TEC on my GPU but that has turned me away.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok that does it no TEC cooling for me.I was thinking about getting water cooling set up than putting a TEC on my GPU but that has turned me away.



its not that bad if you remember to make sure everything work right before you boot up it wont be an issue

***off topic***
you figured bridge builder yet???????


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2007)

yes.i have thanks 4 ask n


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes.i have thanks 4 ask n



post some scores then


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 13, 2007)

nice work Wile E .  uh, you've got home owners insurance right?  might want to explore exploiting such if you do .  my last TEC solution (a Swiftech MC370-2) ended just about as badly as yours but for a time i had my K6-III 450 running at 600MHz.  every time i think of using a TEC i think of the sparks shooting out from my system...

- Robert (pMr)dEATHiNjUNE


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Those Images Remind me of the Chernobyl Incident  http://www.spaceman.ca/gallery/chernobyl/f421


Wile E said:


> Well, I had the TEC/water cooling, E4300, and eVGA 680i A1 up and running for all of a day. Didn't even get to overclock.
> 
> First, the explanation. I recently purchased d44ve's whole TEC setup, E4300, and the 680i, all for $400. As shown here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36599
> 
> ...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> Those Images Remind me of the Chernobyl Incident


LOL! Classic.


----------



## Rainmann420 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if you going to blow some shit up thats the way to do it, to bad you wernt there to see it happen must have been impresive... Sorry for your loss


----------



## DaMulta (May 14, 2008)

I wish I could been there too!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2008)

id probably be more upset being there when it blows up.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 14, 2008)

yeah man this sort of thing happens alot, lol. thats why this time around I took the highest precautions possible, I dont have pics of my first suare into TEC but trust me mine was disatrous. Tottally get back on the horse though man, you live, you learn, NEVER leave a new TEC setup running while you are gone ulti you know it's integrity. Good luck man.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2008)

Holy heatsinks Batman!  How did I miss this thread.  OMG!  What a mess!


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW, just followed the link from Pancho's PSU thread, I'm impressed with that. Did you ever get the processor working again?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> WOW, just followed the link from Pancho's PSU thread, I'm impressed with that. Did you ever get the processor working again?



No. It was fried. (quite literally, it seems. lol)


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 13, 2008)

No real surprise there then, made for a good read though, cheers.


----------



## Faye_Kane_girl_brain (Aug 14, 2014)

Wile E said:


> Despite my setbacks, I will never stop overclocking. It's what I like to do.
> 
> I do the same thing with cars.  I've blown up my share of those making silly mistakes, too.  But I still persevere.



*Dude, you have EXACTLY the right attitude!!*

Most geeks are timid, frightened, reticent, apologetic, permission-asking dweebs. That's also why girls don't like them. But you don't HAVE to be that way!

I am building a custom cooling loop with a 24v, 420-watt TEC. Yes, that's not a typo. Half a kilowatt of cold. 

I already killed a motherboard and a CPU from condensation. I had the CPU insulated with silicone, but it cot so cold that the other side of the MB froze.  I could have given up and run everything at stock. Instead, I sprayed the new MB on both sides with waterproofing sealant. 

Then I melted a pump that was built into the waterblock of a prebuilt liquid cooler. I was all downhearted because I had destroyed my spiffy new watercooling system on the first day. 

But what did I do? I ordered a 3-fan radiator, and an asskick pump that I put AFTER the radiator in the loop!

I know something else will probably go wrong. In fact, I am waiting for a backup motherboard to become available next month before I throttle the TEC up to a full 24 volts.  

But I HAVE TO overclock due to a life-or death health issue: if I couldn't fuck with fast computers, I'd just DIE!

--speed freq faye


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2014)

6 years. Thats how far back this thread was. 6 damn years.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 15, 2014)

cdawall said:


> 6 damn years.



Yea I saw this on my alerts and was wondering why I was subbed to this.....

I need to get another TEC up and running :/


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2014)

FR@NK said:


> Yea I saw this on my alerts and was wondering why I was subbed to this.....
> 
> I need to get another TEC up and running :/


So does Wile E.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 23, 2014)

cdawall said:


> 6 years. Thats how far back this thread was. 6 damn years.



I wonder how it wasn't archived


----------



## Steevo (Aug 23, 2014)

We should charge to see this thread, and or, collect to buy new hardware for him.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2014)

Wile E said:


> I will never stop overclocking. It's what I like to do. I never claimed to do things because it's practical. I do it because it's my hobby.



In the last couple months ive probably killed a good bit of money in hardware, just by small mistakes that cost.

I may steal this quote for my signature if you dont mind.

(lol just noticed it was 2007.......)


----------



## Frick (Aug 23, 2014)

Is he active on GN? If so, say hi to him (anyone). I wonder how he does sometimes.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2014)

He posts on GN from time to time.


----------

